# Uber Whatsit #144 (a dozen dozen!)



## 480sparky (Apr 20, 2013)

I think I finally found something that's really gonna make your heads hurt figuring out: 







Be sure to check the list of previous Whatsits!


And to cgipson1, Buckster and Overread...... Dam!  That 410 head makes taking ubermacros_ suuu-*weeeet*!_


----------



## Garron (Apr 21, 2013)

Peacock hurl



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 21, 2013)

fiberglass screen mesh material? like for a screen door?


----------



## sm4him (Apr 21, 2013)

144?? That's just gross! :lmao:

It does kinda look like some kind of screen mesh, but I dunno...I haven't been able to figure one out in ages, and NOW you think you have one that will make our heads hurt???


----------



## ryanwaff (Apr 21, 2013)

fishing hook or some form of wire?


----------



## pgriz (Apr 21, 2013)

From the debris on those objects I'm thinking the scale is such that the entire image is about 1mm wide.  It doesn't look like hair, but it could be the fine fibers of a camera brush, as there is a hint of pattern in the upper object, and the surface sheen looks more like plastic than metal.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## snowbear (Apr 22, 2013)

Wheel spokes?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Pretzel


----------



## ronlane (Apr 22, 2013)

part of a hair brush.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry I can't post another image as my main computer is not feeling well tonight.

So a verbal clue will have to do.

Old people will use this item.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Michael79 (Apr 26, 2013)

typewriter?


----------



## sleist (Apr 26, 2013)

> Old people will use this item.



Fleet Enema?

Hearing Aid?

America Online?

Prune Juice?

Denture Cream?

Early Bird Special?

I give up ...


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 26, 2013)

sleist said:


> > Old people will use this item.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Titanium Hip?

Brylcreem?

Rotary Phone?

 at the early bird special


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## snowbear (Apr 27, 2013)

A seal (lead on wire) - maybe used on electrical meters?  I think they've been replaced with metal wire and plastic.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Apr 29, 2013)

"'_A stitch in time will save nine, especially with the needle fine_.........."


----------



## Onerider (Apr 29, 2013)

Needle threader


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 29, 2013)

Onerider said:


> Needle threader


----------

